# Intro/history/Q's



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

I'm new to this section of the board. Just completed 3 months Clomid [unsuccessful] - cons booked for 14/04 - IVF due to start June.
We've ben ttc for 5+ years.. never had a bfp.

I have a blocked right tube, PCO on right ovary and DH has low motility. Is anyone here in a similar situation?

Oh, and I'm in Merthyr - anyone close by??

Thanks,
Laura Xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya laura and welcome to the ivf wales boards

i hope you find yourself at home here

keep an eye out for the meet up thread, we are meeting next on the 6th april


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Laura, welcome and good luck.

My tubes are clear but do have PCO and my DP sperm problems. I am currently at the beginning of my first ICSI.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Laura & good luck with your tx in June.


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Laura 

I had IVF with only one tube and am pleased to say it worked for us.

Good luck

DeeDee x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi laura   and welcome to the board..best of luck june will be here before you know it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Laura good luck for your tx in June.  I have pcos and my dh has no problem.  I had clomid for 12 months but nothing in all that time.  We are all here to answer your questions.  Lots of us live near you.  Our meets are in Bridgend, in harvester macarthur glen so quite near for you.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi laura

welcome to ivf wales. good luck with your tx in june. merthyr isn't too far from me i live in the abergavenny area.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome, girls 

We have our cons April 14th.. we were told in December that we reach the top of the IVF waiting list come June. What's the usual timing with these things?? Does that mean we'll _actually start _ tx in June??

I'm wondering what happens between April 14h and June, too.. we've petty much had all the fertility tests as far as I know 

ps - Is it normal to be THIS nervous??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it should, once you reach the top its all go go go

you will need an open evening first i think, which can happen between april and june, the time will fly


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow 11years ttc, Kara. Kudos to you, friend.. you so deserve a bfp! Hope it happens for you, babe 

Thanks for you reply. We've been ttc for coming up o 6 years.. what's a few more months, eh? I have the art patience licked 

Laura Xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think its normal to be nervous..we do all this waiting then when its time its scary    but you will be fine


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, miriam  

One last quick Q for now.. Has anyone here been refused IVF at the Heath, because they smoke? I was 'ordered' to give up, else face the 'possibility' my NHS funded IVF may not come to pass. It's very difficult, but I am trying.  

Do they test you for nicotine etc, to find out if you smoke? I just know I'll need a ciggie before EC etc..


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya laura welcome to the boards hunnie wishing you loads of luck for ur tx in june     
im not usre on the smoking question hun im sure someone will be along soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura yeah 11 years is a long time and i hope it doesn't become 12

i gave up the nasty smokes before iui as i didn't wana be pregnant and smoking plus it does reduce the chance of success so my advice would be get some patches or a puffer and give up, it is hard but so if ivf and why reduce your chances for a minging habit you will have to stop anyway


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was a smoker i know its real hard try cutting down asap then buy a inhaler like kara said


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

To echo whats been said you really should give up. When it comes time for your patients evening you will be warned of this and also threatened to be tested to check that you have given up. The same rule stands for your DH. My DP admitted that he smoked and was told to give up. Although when he said he'd given up they didnt test!

so best for you, best to improve chances of IVF and best for baby, will be hard but try to give up


----------

